# [CUPS] Hoe printen op netwerk PC's

## Andréas

Ik heb thuis 5 pc's met maar 1 printer. De bedoeling is dat deze met CUPS geshared wordt. Op dit moment kan ik alleen printen met het bakkie (zonder koffie  :Wink: ) waarop deze aangesloten is. De printer heb ik toegevoegd met dat tooltje van KDE. Op de webbased admin server kan ik gewoon op komen, maar kon niets vinden over printer sharing.

Als ik op de andere pc's de webbased admin server probeer te benaderen is dat "verboden". Het adres waar cups aan gebonden moet worden is 192.168.0.1 op poort 631 (standaard).

Is er iemand die mij hiermee kan helpen want ik kan er geen chocola van maken.

Overigens heb ik op Google een howto gevonden maar die ging niet echt diep in op network printing.

----------

## knopper

Dit gaat helaas niet lukken met cups, je zult hiervoor samba moeten installeren en configureren.

----------

## water

 *knopper wrote:*   

> Dit gaat helaas niet lukken met cups, je zult hiervoor samba moeten installeren en configureren.

 

CUPS is juist ontwikkeld voor grootschalig netwerk printen. En samba is bedoeld voor file-sharing.

Misschien moet je CUPS ook op je client-pc's installeren en kun je vervolgens verwijzen naar de PC waar je printer aan hangt.

----------

## water

Kijk hier eens. Als ik het goed begrijp kun je via het printtool van KDE op je clients via de netwerkoptie de printers vinden.

Of hier

----------

## bzzy

Kijk hier eens: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/printing-howto.html

ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt 

succes

----------

## JefP@@

heel simpel dit alles

eerst installeer je de printer locaal op het server machien en ge ziet erop toe da alles werkt. Ofwel gebruik je hiervoor gewoon lpr klodden ofwel cups. Deze laatste is wel sterk aan te raden. Om dan je printer te sharen op het netwerk gebruik je ofwel samba (die het lpr commando gebruikt van je server) ofwel cups ofwel allebei. Cups maakt immers zelf een lpr commando aan, met als gevolg dat ook samba met cups kan werken. Dit heeft als leuke voordeel dat je je printer kan sharen en voor linux machientjes en voor windows klodden.

anyway, stel da ge uw printer met cups hebt geinstalleerd op je server en alles werkt, dan hoef je gewoon nog op een andere pc met cups een netwerk printer aanmaken. Je kiest voor een netwerk printer die een cups server draait. Je moet gewoon zeggen waar de server staat en op welke poort de cups server draait (meestal 631). Verder maak je nog een printerspooler aan en kan je nog andere dingen instellen.

Ga voor nog andere pc' s op dezelfde manier tewerk.

Grtz

----------

## Andréas

 *JefP@@ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anyway, stel da ge uw printer met cups hebt geinstalleerd op je server en alles werkt, dan hoef je gewoon nog op een andere pc met cups een netwerk printer aanmaken. Je kiest voor een netwerk printer die een cups server draait. Je moet gewoon zeggen waar de server staat en op welke poort de cups server draait (meestal 631). Verder maak je nog een printerspooler aan en kan je nog andere dingen instellen.
> 
> Ga voor nog andere pc' s op dezelfde manier tewerk.
> ...

 

Het probleem is dus dat blijkbaar de cups daemon niet open staat naar locale adressen. Ik heb in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf de regel toegevoegd dat hij moet luisteren aan 127.0.0.1:631 en 192.168.0.1:631. Helaas, na de cupsd te hebben gerestart, wordt de server nog steeds niet gezien en kan ik nog steeds niet op de webbased admin server komen op de server. 

Weet ieamand hoe ik hier iets aan kan doen. Wat je hierboven noemde dank ik je wel voor want het heeft me wel geholpen. Nu (hoop ik) alleen dit nog.

----------

## Andréas

mag ik hem omhoog schoppen? heb het probleem nog niet kunnen vinden namelijk

----------

